# Phrag. Mem. Dick CLements (flav)



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2009)

Came out really yellow this time,


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 9, 2009)

WOW that's different! Now if was just a bit clearer


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2009)

:crazy: Whadayamean!?


----------



## shakkai (Jan 9, 2009)

How did you manage that?!? That's really different to anything I have ever seen....


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 9, 2009)

I love the mix of yellow and reds. excellent colour


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 9, 2009)

Beautiful yellow one Eric, I realy like it... Different!
Do you have the parentage of it?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2009)

Nope!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 9, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Nope!



Or the pod parent is?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2009)

No, it was a NOID! Last time I posted it looked similar to most flavum Mem. Dick Clements. This time the color is very light.


----------



## Gilda (Jan 9, 2009)

That is different ! I like it !:clap:
Eric , the photo on my monitor is a bit blurry.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 9, 2009)

That's really cool, Eric. I have a two-tone Dick Clements that looks very similar except that the pouch is red, not yellow.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 9, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> That's really cool, Eric. I have a two-tone Dick Clements that looks very similar except that the pouch is red, not yellow.


And Dot it's probably not blurry eitheroke:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow!  I guess it's useless to explain that the plant is direcly in front of the constant fan, there's no place to put the tripod, and I was in a rush, right!?


----------



## Gilda (Jan 9, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Wow!  I guess it's useless to explain that the plant is direcly in front of the constant fan, there's no place to put the tripod, and I was in a rush, right!?



:rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 9, 2009)

:snore:


NYEric said:


> Wow!  I guess it's useless to explain that the plant is direcly in front of the constant fan, there's no place to put the tripod, and I was in a rush, right!?


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 10, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Wow!  .. plant is direcly in front of the constant fan ..



The effect of the fan is quite visible ! crazy color mix, very nice !!! Jean


----------



## P-chan (Jan 10, 2009)

Awesome color! I like it!


----------



## Berrak (Jan 10, 2009)

Wonderful flower Eric. That would be nice to have.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 10, 2009)

Very unsual to the Phrags I've seen so far!!! (Well I haven't seen too many, though) I like the combination of colours and shape!!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 10, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> WOW that's different! Now if was just a bit clearer





shakkai said:


> How did you manage that?!? That's really different to anything I have ever seen....





smartie2000 said:


> I love the mix of yellow and reds. excellent colour



:clap::clap::clap: I AGREE !!!! Very cool!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 10, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Wow!  I guess it's useless to explain that the plant is direcly in front of the constant fan, there's no place to put the tripod, and I was in a rush, right!?


Next time, don't be in a rush, put the plant where you can use a tripod and turn off the fans. That's what I do...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2009)

The problem is time, The only time I'm home during the daylight is in the AM before work for a little bit; I know, I know, "excuses, excuses"!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 11, 2009)

Get it set up the night before, then it should take only a few seconds when you have daylight.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2009)

Forget that much effort! 
ANyway I might try my hand at my first cross!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 11, 2009)

Candy colors - yum! Congrats. :clap:


----------



## Bodil (Jan 12, 2009)

*Wonderful color*

:drool: Lucky you


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 13, 2009)

interesting flower!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 14, 2009)

Eric, why don't you use stabilizer selection or "best pic"???


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2009)

As if I had time to find out which buttons those are!?  


biothanasis said:


> Eric, why don't you use stabilizer selection or "best pic"???


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 14, 2009)

easy! take one day during the week that you are going to water (again), and use it to learn about your camera and take some pictures! oke: 

(they will be fine for a day...)


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 15, 2009)

NYEric said:


> As if I had time to find out which buttons those are!?



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------

